# BULLARD BORING MILL , VERTICAL LATHE 42" ,$5000. Cherleroi Pa. Near Pittsburgh



## Silverbullet (May 25, 2018)

Nice machine , 18,000 lbs 30HP.
#6572944511
Wish I wish


----------



## brino (May 27, 2018)

That's a beast.

Here's a direct link:
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/d/bullard-vertical-turret-lathe/6572944511.html

I sure hate seeing old equipment being put outside.
-brino


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 17, 2018)

Make a nice garden ornament. "Honey let's go sit by the Bullard and dream"
"OK Dear, you're so romantic"
"Honey, why is the Bullard sitting lower than it was yesterday?"


----------

